# 1. FC Magdeburg in Liga 3 ...



## congo64 (4 Juni 2015)

hier nochmal die entscheidenen Tore... :WOW::WOW::WOW:

Share-Online - dl/0EUNLFPN9O
oder
FCMaufstieg20150531.mkv (83,33 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juni 2015)

*...nocheinmal Gratulation nach Magdeburg !!!*

..und es wird noch weiter nach oben gehen:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Juni 2015)

...und gibt´s beim 1. FC Magdeburg auch irgendwelche Celebrities...???


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Juni 2015)

Der Osten rockt die 3.Liga! :thumbup:


----------



## comatron (6 Juni 2015)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...und gibt´s beim 1. FC Magdeburg auch irgendwelche Celebrities...???



Nö, beim FCM muss man noch was tun für sein Geld.


----------



## congo64 (24 Juli 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - FC Rot - Weiss - Erfurt 2 : 1*

:WOW::thumbup::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2015)

Sagte ich dir doch  mein Tipp :WOW:


----------



## congo64 (24 Juli 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Sagte ich dir doch  mein Tipp :WOW:



und wie ich dir sagte....wünsche dir volle Punktzahl...hat geklappt :thumbup::thumbup:

(kannst du öfter machen  )


----------



## hsvmann (25 Juli 2015)

:thumbup: Glückwunsch zum idealen Auftakt :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2015)

hsvmann schrieb:


> :thumbup: Glückwunsch zum idealen Auftakt :thumbup:



...vor allem Rückstand noch gedreht...vom 1. FCM erwarte ich einiges in dieser Saison !!!


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2015)

2-0 Führung zur Pause, am Ende ein 2-2 gerettet - kann mit dem Punkt gut leben

*Mainz II - FCM 2 - 2*


----------



## hsvmann (15 Aug. 2015)

Alle gegen Halle, oder congo


----------



## congo64 (16 Aug. 2015)

1. FC Magdeburg - Ha**escher FC 2 : 1


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Aug. 2015)

Na das läuft ja bisher sehr gut für Euch. So viele Punkte wie es nur geht sammeln denn der Einbruch kommt irgendwann immer, bei jedem Aufsteiger!


----------



## congo64 (16 Aug. 2015)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Na das läuft ja bisher sehr gut für Euch. So viele Punkte wie es nur geht sammeln denn der Einbruch kommt irgendwann immer, bei jedem Aufsteiger!



sehe ich ganz genauso, Ziel ist und bleibt einzig und allein : Klassenerhalt


----------



## congo64 (16 Aug. 2015)

Share-Online - dl/C6IYU6TN41K
oder
FCMSieg20150816.mkv (43,87 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## hsvmann (18 Aug. 2015)

Glückwunsch zum Derby Sieg :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (21 Aug. 2015)

*SV Werder Bremen II - 1. FC Magdeburg 1 : 1*

Ausgleich in Minute 91 ....:angry::angry:

noch 32 Punkte bis zum Klassenerhalt


----------



## hsvmann (21 Aug. 2015)

Pech, aber immer noch ungeschlagen und bis morgen Tabellenführer :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (25 Aug. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - Chemnitzer FC 2 : 0*

noch 29 Punkte bis zum Klassenerhalt und bis morgen wieder....TABELLENFÜHRER:WOW:


----------



## hsvmann (25 Aug. 2015)

Respekt FCM, damit hätte wohl keiner gerechnet :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Aug. 2015)

Klar verdienter Sieg gestern Abend. "Mein" CFC hat sich einfach auch dumm angestellt.


----------



## congo64 (28 Aug. 2015)

*Fortuna Köln - 1. FC Magdeburg 2 : 1*

hätten wir das mit dem Verlieren auch abgehakt


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Aug. 2015)

Mein Gott, Ihr gewinnt gegen uns und verliert dann in Köln bei der Fortuna? Aber so ist halt der Fußball!


----------



## hsvmann (30 Aug. 2015)

Mund abputzen und weiter. Mit den Elfmetern hatten wir dieses Wochenende beide nicht wirklich Glück. :angry::angry:


----------



## congo64 (11 Sep. 2015)

*Stuttgarter Kickers - 1. FC Magdeburg 1 : 0*


----------



## congo64 (15 Sep. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - VfL Osnabrück 3 : 0*

:WOW::WOW::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> *1. FC Magdeburg - VfL Osnabrück 3 : 0*
> 
> :WOW::WOW::thumbup::thumbup:



*...mit dem Tor des Monats von Christian Beck:*



 


​


----------



## congo64 (18 Sep. 2015)

bin ja mal gespannt, ob es in die Wertung kommt, verdient wäre es


----------



## congo64 (18 Sep. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - VfR Aalen 1 : 2*


----------



## Hehnii (19 Sep. 2015)

Tut mir Leid "congo", aber am kommenden Mittwoch gibt es die nächste Klatsche!


----------



## hsvmann (20 Sep. 2015)

naja, Aalen hat ja bis vor Kurzem noch 2.Liga gespielt, also kein Weltuntergang, congo


----------



## congo64 (20 Sep. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid "congo", aber am kommenden Mittwoch gibt es die nächste Klatsche!



also Klatschen gab es bisher nicht wirklich, mal sehen wie es läuft, hoffe das ein Punkt drin ist


----------



## Hehnii (21 Sep. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> also Klatschen gab es bisher nicht wirklich, mal sehen wie es läuft, hoffe das ein Punkt drin ist



Mit Klatsche meinte ich eigentlich auch eine Niederlage für Magdeburg. 
Schauen wir mal wie sie spielen. Wir können es ja zum Glück Live im TV ab 20.30 Uhr sehen. :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (21 Sep. 2015)

ja, Pflichtprogramm


----------



## congo64 (23 Sep. 2015)

also mal ehrlich, was Hansa da macht hat mit Fussball nix mehr zu tun :angry:


----------



## Hehnii (24 Sep. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich, was Hansa da macht hat mit Fussball nix mehr zu tun :angry:



Wieso Hansa?  Das waren wohl beide und im Netz und in der Zeitung habe ich sogar nur Anhänger von Magdeburg Pyrotechnik abbrennen sehen. 
Immer beide Seiten betrachten.


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Sep. 2015)

Diese verdammten Hohlkörper gibt es leider überall!


----------



## congo64 (24 Sep. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Wieso Hansa?  Das waren wohl beide und im Netz und in der Zeitung habe ich sogar nur Anhänger von Magdeburg Pyrotechnik abbrennen sehen.
> Immer beide Seiten betrachten.



Da hast du sicher Recht, hab ich auch gar nicht gemeint. Bin generell gegen diese Idioten.
(Der erste Rauch kam von Euch, die Pyros dann wohl von uns. Werden wohl beide Seiten Strafe zahlen müssen. Ist aber auch eine "clevere Idee " beide Fanlager direkt nebeneinander zu stellen.... )

Was mich aber sehr aufgeregt hat, war die Härte, die Hansa in HZ 1 ins Spiel gebracht hat ( ja, wir haben die dann später angenommen ) . 

War insgesamt ein Sch...spiel mit Punktgewinn.


----------



## congo64 (24 Sep. 2015)

Laut Polizei bewarfen 100 vermummte Rostock Anhänger nach dem Spiel das Polizeizentrum mit Steinen und beschädigten Fensterscheiben. NBereits vor dem Spiel hatten Unbekannte (  ) Magdeburgs Fanzug beworfen und mit Farbe besprüht.

Als Reaktion auf die Randale schließt Rostock beim nächsten Heimspiel gegen Dresden die Südtribüne.


ARD Text, Seite 206


----------



## congo64 (24 Sep. 2015)

achja - ein sportkiches Ergebnis gab es auch.....

*FC Hansa Rostock - 1. FC Magdeburg 1 : 1*


----------



## congo64 (27 Sep. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - FC Energie Cottbus 2 : 2*


----------



## hsvmann (27 Sep. 2015)

schön fleißig Punkte sammeln, sieht doch noch ganz gut aus


----------



## congo64 (3 Okt. 2015)

*Holstein Kiel - 1. FC Magdeburg 0 : 0*


----------



## Hehnii (5 Okt. 2015)

Wenn ihr uns mit den Unentschieden einholen wollt müsst ihr aber noch 3 in Folge machen. :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (5 Okt. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Wenn ihr uns mit den Unentschieden einholen wollt müsst ihr aber noch 3 in Folge machen. :thumbup:



jetzt helfen wir erst mal , den BVB wieder aufzubauen


----------



## congo64 (12 Okt. 2015)

Freundschaftsspiel zum 50 jährigem Jubiläum des FCM

*1. FC Magdeburg - Borussia Dortmund 2 : 2*

19.976 Zuschauer sahen ein munteres Spielchen


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2015)

Ja Dortmund ist auch nicht mehr was sie mal waren 

Freut mich für Magdeburg :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Okt. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - Borussia Dortmund 2 : 2*


​


----------



## congo64 (18 Okt. 2015)

* FC Erzgebirge Aue - 1. FC Magdeburg 0 : 0 *


----------



## congo64 (24 Okt. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - SV Wehen Wiesbaden 1 : 0*

14.981 Zuschauer sahen ein spätes Tor (84.) und feierten dann Platz 4 !!!


----------



## congo64 (25 Okt. 2015)

Machtverhältnisse in Sachsen Anhalt wieder zurechtgerückt :thumbup:


----------



## hsvmann (25 Okt. 2015)

Klingt gut der 4. Platz, allerdings jetzt Dresden vor der Brust, alles Gute FCM.
HSV läuft dieses Jahr auch endlich in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Charly68 (27 Okt. 2015)

Bleibt aber auf dem Boden - immer step by step -> dann wird's was 
Nicht die zweite Stufe vor der ersten gehen ... 

Aber bis dato: Respekt - Chapeau :thumbup:


----------



## hsvmann (29 Okt. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> Machtverhältnisse in Sachsen Anhalt wieder zurechtgerückt :thumbup:



Könnte sich am Wochenende aber auch wieder drehen. 
Das so eng bei Euch da in Liga 3.


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2015)

*Dynamo Dresden - 1. FC Magdeburg 3 : 2 *

Achtbar aus der Affaire gezogen ( beim FC Bayern der 3. Liga  )


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> *Dynamo Dresden - 1. FC Magdeburg 3 : 2 *
> 
> Achtbar aus der Affaire gezogen ( beim FC Bayern der 3. Liga  )



War aber auch heute eine klasse Kulisse in Dresden und auch das bessere Team. 
Aber Magdeburg hat gut da gegen gehalten. Geht so in Ordnung


----------



## chini72 (1 Nov. 2015)

Sorry, Magdeburg! 
Aber die DREI Punkte bleiben, trotz eines guten Spieles, bei uns. :thx:
Für den verbleib in der Liga holt ihr eure Punkte auch wo anders. :thumbup:
Wünsche viel Erfolg!!
Ein DYNAMO FAN seit fast 40 Jahren


----------



## congo64 (1 Nov. 2015)

chini72 schrieb:


> Sorry, Magdeburg!
> Aber die DREI Punkte bleiben, trotz eines guten Spieles, bei uns. :thx:
> *Für den verbleib in der Liga holt ihr eure Punkte auch wo anders*. :thumbup:
> Wünsche viel Erfolg!!
> Ein DYNAMO FAN seit fast 40 Jahren




sehe ich auch so, vor allem zu Hause müssen wir punkten

Ein FCM FAN seit ebenfalls 40 Jahren


----------



## hsvmann (3 Nov. 2015)

Ihr habt gut gespielt und leider verloren,
WIR haben noch besser gespielt und warum auch immer auch verloren :angry::angry:


----------



## congo64 (8 Nov. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - SC Preußen 06 e. V. Münster 3 : 0*


----------



## hsvmann (14 Nov. 2015)

Respekt für den starken Auftritt und nun mal einen Auswärtsdreier :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (16 Nov. 2015)

Sachsen-Anhalt Pokal - Achtelfinale

*SV Grün-Weiss Piesteritz - 1. FC Magdeburg 0 : 8*


----------



## Zarrus (16 Nov. 2015)

Top Leistung


----------



## hsvmann (20 Nov. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> Sachsen-Anhalt Pokal - Achtelfinale
> 
> *SV Grün-Weiss Piesteritz - 1. FC Magdeburg 0 : 8*



ich dachte eher an einen Auswärtssieg in der Liga


----------



## congo64 (21 Nov. 2015)

*SG Sonnenhof Großaspach - 1. FC Magdeburg 1 : 0*


----------



## congo64 (14 Dez. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - VfB Stuttgart II 2 : 2

Würzburger Kickers - 1. FC Magdeburg 1 : 1

FC Rot Weiss Erfurt - 1. FC Magdeburg 0 : 2*


noch 11 Punkte bis zum Klassenerhalt


----------



## Hehnii (14 Dez. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> noch 11 Punkte bis zum Klassenerhalt



Respekt! :thumbup: 

So verwöhnt sind wir nicht.


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Respekt! :thumbup:
> 
> So verwöhnt sind wir nicht.



Ach Hehnii in der 4.Liga spielt Rostock oben mit


----------



## hsvmann (15 Dez. 2015)

So wirds gemacht :thumbup::thumbup: Bravo FCM


----------



## congo64 (19 Dez. 2015)

*1. FC Magdeburg - FSV Mainz 05 II 3 : 1*


----------



## hsvmann (22 Dez. 2015)

Glückwunsch zum Sieg vor 23.000 Fans.
Respekt für Platz 4 in der Liga.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 50. Clubgeburtstag.

Was für ein Jahr für Euch.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hsvmann (21 Jan. 2016)

Sonntag Derbytime

Auf ein gutes Spiel, bleibt alle fair und Auswärtssieg :thumbup:

Wir punkten morgen gegen die Bayern


----------



## congo64 (22 Jan. 2016)

hsvmann schrieb:


> Wir punkten morgen gegen die Bayern



Wollte grad schreiben das es gut aussieht, da stehts auch schon 1 - 2


----------



## hsvmann (22 Jan. 2016)

das war nichts mit Punkten, müssen wir nächste Woche in Stuttgart nachholen


----------



## congo64 (24 Jan. 2016)

*Hallescher FC - 1. FC Magdeburg 1 : 2*

:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## hsvmann (26 Jan. 2016)

Großes Kino, Platz 4 gefestigt und Hannemann auch zurück aus Sandhausen:thumbup:

Das schreit nach mehr, der Klassenerhalt dürfte ja wohl nun kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## Marco2 (26 Jan. 2016)

Magdeburg wird mit Dynamo Dresden *DIREKT* aufsteigen:WOW::WOW:

"Nehme gerne Wetten an !!"


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Magdeburg wird mit Dynamo Dresden *DIREKT* aufsteigen:WOW::WOW:
> 
> "Nehme gerne Wetten an !!"



Ich nehme die Wette an, setze dagegen ( tippe auf Platz 6 - 8 ) und würde diese Wette unwahrscheinlich gerne verlieren


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2016)

hsvmann schrieb:


> ... der Klassenerhalt dürfte ja wohl nun kein Thema mehr sein.



Hier ein Fünfer fürs Schwein :
*
Man sollte das Fell erst verteilen, wenn der Bär erlegt ist*



aber im Ernst, das müßte schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn da noch was anbrennen sollte


----------



## hsvmann (30 Jan. 2016)

Diese Wette ist ganz schön gewagt, aber nicht unmöglich. Wenn ihr es schafft nach den beiden Auswärtssiegen jetzt einen Lauf zu starten und die geile Stimmung mitzunehmen ist ALLES möglich.Ich setze mal auf Relegation.


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2016)

*1. FC Magdeburg - SV Werder Bremen II 1 : 1*


----------



## hsvmann (3 Feb. 2016)

Das sinmd in dieser Saison schon 4 verschenkte Punkte gegen Bremen, wenn das mal nicht noch weh tut. :angry::angry:


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2016)

*...die Saison ist noch lang !!!!!*


----------



## congo64 (5 Feb. 2016)

*Chemnitzer FC - 1. FC Magdeburg 0 : 0*


----------



## hsvmann (7 Feb. 2016)

Immer noch alles drin :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (8 Feb. 2016)

es fehlen noch 3 Punkte zum Klassenerhalt :thumbup:


----------



## hsvmann (12 Feb. 2016)

congo64 schrieb:


> es fehlen noch 3 Punkte zum Klassenerhalt :thumbup:



bei uns sind das wohl noch so 13 bis 14 Punkte die fehlen


----------



## congo64 (14 Feb. 2016)

*1. FC Magdeburg - Fortuna Köln 0 : 0*


----------



## congo64 (14 Feb. 2016)

hsvmann schrieb:


> bei uns sind das wohl noch so 13 bis 14 Punkte die fehlen



uns fehlen jetzt noch 2 Punkte , euch nun auch nur noch ca. 10 :thumbup:


----------



## hsvmann (15 Feb. 2016)

Jaaa, das war ein wichtiger Sieg :thumbup::thumbup:

Jetzt sieht es schon ganz gut aus.

Ihr werdet nächste Woche hart zu kämpfen haben in Osnabrück, drücke die daumen


----------



## hsvmann (19 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup: Punkt in Maintown :WOW:


----------



## congo64 (20 Feb. 2016)

*VfL Osnabrück - 1. FC Magdeburg 2 : 0*


----------



## hsvmann (21 Feb. 2016)

Leider verdient verloren, jetzt müssen Punkte gegen Stuttgart her.


----------



## hsvmann (28 Feb. 2016)

Punkt gegen Ingolstadt, naja, hätte besser laufen können, aber zum Schluss auch schlechter.

Mal sehen, ob ihr heute mal wieder das tor trefft


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2016)

*1. FC Magdeburg - Stuttgarter Kickers 2 : 1*

:WOW::WOW: Klassenerhalt dürfte gesichert sein :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (28 Feb. 2016)

congo64 schrieb:


> *1. FC Magdeburg - Stuttgarter Kickers 2 : 1*
> 
> :WOW::WOW: Klassenerhalt dürfte gesichert sein :WOW::WOW:



*Glückwunsch zum Klassenerhalt!* :thumbup:
Genießt den Heimsieg, denn nächsten Samstag gibt es keinen.  
Da werden wir den zweiten Auswärtssieg in Folge holen. :WOW:


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2016)

Mal schauen Hehnii, Hauptsache es bleibt einigermaßen ruhig


----------



## Hehnii (28 Feb. 2016)

congo64 schrieb:


> Mal schauen Hehnii, Hauptsache es bleibt einigermaßen ruhig



Du weißt doch, das ist meistens nur durch die Presse aufgebauscht. Ich war gestern in Cottbus dabei und es war absolut friedlich, *so wie es sein sollte*. :thumbup:

Übrigens gut das dein Verein sich doch noch durchgerungen hat uns Karten zukommen zu lassen. :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## congo64 (29 Feb. 2016)

Darüber bin ich auch froh, KEINE Fans der Gastmannschaft zuzulassen ist nun wirklich keine Lösung. Kam aber eher von der hiesigen Polizei, als vom Club.


----------



## Hehnii (5 März 2016)

Glückwunsch zum hoch verdienten 4:1 Sieg. :thumbup:

Nun schnuppert ihr ja doch noch mal an den Aufstiegsrängen.


----------



## congo64 (5 März 2016)

*1. FC Magdeburg - FC Hansa Rostock 4 : 1*

Toller Sieg, tolle Kulisse und alles ruhig geblieben - so soll es sein


----------



## congo64 (5 März 2016)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum hoch verdienten 4:1 Sieg. :thumbup:
> 
> Nun schnuppert ihr ja doch noch mal an den Aufstiegsrängen.



Danke Hehnii für den Glückwunsch.
Abstieg ist vermieden, neues Ziel ist ein einstelliger Tabellenplatz.
(Von Aufstieg rede ich nicht, das ist eigentlich Utopie)


----------



## Rolli (5 März 2016)

und Ruck Zuck biste eine klasse höher :jumping:


----------



## hsvmann (6 März 2016)

Klasse Spiel gemacht und sehr verdient gewonnen, Beck trifft auch wieder, das kann was werden :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (6 März 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> und Ruck Zuck biste eine klasse höher :jumping:





hsvmann schrieb:


> Klasse Spiel gemacht und sehr verdient gewonnen, Beck trifft auch wieder, das kann was werden :thumbup::thumbup:




Dresden ist für mich schon durch, Aue so gut wie....

da bleibt nur noch der Relegationsplatz, selbst wenn sich da Sensationelles ereignen würde....


----------



## hsvmann (6 März 2016)

:WOW::WOW: dieses Wochenende gibt es für uns Beide was zu Feiern :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hehnii (13 März 2016)

Na toll, uns putzt ihr mit 4:1 weg und an diesem Wochenende verliert ihr gegen Cottbus, so das sie wieder dichter an uns ran rücken. :angry::angry: 

Ich hatte euch für einen Sieg sogar die Daumen gedrückt.


----------



## congo64 (17 März 2016)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Na toll, uns putzt ihr mit 4:1 weg und an diesem Wochenende verliert ihr gegen Cottbus, so das sie wieder dichter an uns ran rücken. :angry::angry:
> 
> Ich hatte euch für einen Sieg sogar die Daumen gedrückt.



Sieg war leider hochverdient für Cottbus.
Hätte es mir auch anders gewünscht, zumal die da oben fast alle für uns.....lassen wir das.
Müsst ihr Euren Klassenerhalt selber retten, schafft ihr schon.

Der Osten rockt die 3. Liga :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (20 März 2016)

congo64 schrieb:


> Der Osten rockt die 3. Liga :thumbup::thumbup:



Natürlich! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (11 Apr. 2016)

Klassenerhalt für Hansa wohl auch so gut wie sicher nach dem Dreier in Aspach :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (11 Apr. 2016)

congo64 schrieb:


> Klassenerhalt für Hansa wohl auch so gut wie sicher nach dem Dreier in Aspach :thumbup::thumbup:



Wir hoffen es mal.  Ist aber sehr eng noch im Tabellenkeller.
Ihr bekleckert euch aber auch nicht mit Ruhm. Der letzte Sieg von euch war gegen uns.


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Wir hoffen es mal.  Ist aber sehr eng noch im Tabellenkeller.
> Ihr bekleckert euch aber auch nicht mit Ruhm. Der letzte Sieg von euch war gegen uns.



Reicht doch  als Aufsteiger hat Magdeburg eine klasse Leistung gebracht :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (11 Apr. 2016)

Ja, irgendwie ist die Luft raus. Jetzt kommt Dresden, da gibt es sicher nochmal eine Niederlage.

Meine persönliche Zielstellung ist noch immer voll erreichbar :

1. Keinen Abstieg, im besten Falle einen einstelligen Tabellenplatz
2. nicht gegen Halle verlieren
3. die Nummer 1 in Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## congo64 (24 Apr. 2016)

Gute Spiele gegen Dynamo und in Münster, 50 Punkte Marke geknackt, sensationell haben wir immer noch die Chance auf Platz 4 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hsvmann (30 Apr. 2016)

im Moment führt ihr 3 - 0 gegen Gr0ßaspach und es sind nur noch 4 Punkte zu Platz 3.
2 Siege in den beiden Spielen und wer weiß was da noch drin ist.


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2016)

Würzburg hat noch gewonnen, aber Platz 4 ist noch immer möglich


----------



## hsvmann (5 Mai 2016)

Dann also Platz 4 ins Visir nehmen, direkte Pokalqualifikation.


----------



## congo64 (7 Mai 2016)

Jetzt haben wir es tatsächlich in der eigenen Hand, nach dem 1 - 0 beim VfB II sind wir Vierter :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (7 Mai 2016)

Hab vorhin die Konferenz im ersten gesehen war echt spannend und alle für Magdeburg gespielt :thumbup:

Auch selten zwei Aufsteiger Platz 3 & 4


----------



## congo64 (8 Mai 2016)

Stimmt Rolli, das ist schon Erstaunlich


----------



## hsvmann (9 Mai 2016)

Noch einen Heimsieg und die Auslosung kann für Euch kommen und das Finale gegen Halle wird zum Ausflug


----------



## Hehnii (9 Mai 2016)

hsvmann schrieb:


> Noch einen Heimsieg und die Auslosung kann für Euch kommen und das Finale gegen Halle wird zum Ausflug



Wir spielen doch das Finale gegen Halle und nicht Magdeburg.


----------



## congo64 (14 Mai 2016)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Wir spielen doch das Finale gegen Halle und nicht Magdeburg.



und das habt ihr gewonnen :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (14 Mai 2016)

Trotz der Niederlage heute ( da hat man das Manko gesehen, weshalb der Durchmarsch nicht geglückt ist ) haben wir eine grandiose Saison als Aufsteiger gespielt und den 4. Platz geholt ( Danke nach Dresden und Köln ) und 

Glückwunsch 1. FC Magdeburg 
:thumbup::WOW::WOW::thumbup:​


----------



## tassilo (14 Mai 2016)

Ein Hoch auf den Osten:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## chini72 (14 Mai 2016)

STIMMT!! Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Energie. ABER das hätte nicht sein müssen.


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Mai 2016)

Ja Energie hat eine ansonsten richtig gute Bilanz der Ost-Klubs etwas versaut.

Aber zwei Teams steigen auf und insgesamt 6 Teams unter den Top 10 ist einfach super!


----------



## hsvmann (16 Mai 2016)

Glückwunsch zum 4. Platz für Magdeburg und zum Klassenerhalt für Bremen


----------



## congo64 (16 Mai 2016)

Mittwoch dann noch Pokalfinale


----------

